# 3dpo with ewcm?



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I'm really confused.
I'm 3 dpo (according to my temps) but only had creamy cm around that time (sorry for tmi)
Today I have ewcm, quite a lot of it and abdo cramps.
I also have pcos.

Do you think i've ovulated late
So confused

Thanks x


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Babychickpea,  thats a difficult one as temps are supposed to be quite relialble, but i would say you are currently ovulating.  Im afraid i dont know anything about pcos but from a general point of view as far as i know you should not have ewcm after you have ovulated and sever abdo cramps are personally my absolute definate sign of ovulating.  I would suggest bd now as i would def say you are ovulating late.


----------

